# DockDogs Title!!!!!!!!



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Judge is now officially titled in the DockDogs Junior division!! He did AWESOME and won some cool ribbons for his efforts! What a fun way to spend a week! I had a blast and so did he!!! 

In other news, Naughty LoLa got her CGC at 4 months and 29 days old!! She is still in STAR puppy classes so she got her CGC before her STAR cert.!! 

Just my brags on ym awesome MisFits!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations to both your dogs. We have a channel that is dog sports I wanna watch dock diving maybe Ill see Judge. Lola sounds like rockstar you must be very proud.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

congrats for both pups!!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Thank you guys! 

SInce I have received a PM stating that he didn't do anything that I said above, I will post pics of his ribbons later! He won 3 ribbons, a 2nd in Junior division and 2 1sts in the Novice division. 

The results are ONLINE from Dockdogs.com stating his division, Junior and how far he jumped, best jump was 11'3"!!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

wOOHOO!! Congrats to you both!!

You got PM's accusing you of lying? Some people really needs to get a life, seriously.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Yeap I did. Pictures are in the gallery of him doing it!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Here are the results with how far he jumped! 
http://www.dockdogs.com/results/11_BentonFranklinFairRESULTS.pdf


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:congratulations:


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Way to go!! Congratulations!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

That's awesome. I did not realize there were titles in dock diving.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Congrats!

Sue yes there are a few different orgs with their own titles. My friend's GSD recently broke the GSD record (for the UKC/Ultimate Air Dogs). Tiny little female GSD jumped 22'2" only her second competition.


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

That's awesome Liesje! 

Dock Diving is extremely fun and we have a BLAST! Judge with some practice and work, we are hoping will be a 20-some foot jumper. He has the potential just needs the practice and muscle memory etc.

Thanks Everyone!! He has a blast competing!


----------

